# Very small thin stools



## strife261 (May 21, 2015)

Hey giys, new to the forums, buti was told i have ibs when i was a junior, im 21 now, but this morning i woke up and had soft stoolbut normal size, however this time it felt like i wasnt done yet but there was nothing more to come out, so i wiped, had a solid brown color, and waited about 2 hours and it hit me that i had to go, the 2nd time i went it was alarming me cause it literally looked like my stool was like macaroni, it was still brown, but my question is, is this something more? Im not in any pain, but its the first time ive ever seen this, someone please help me put my mind to rest


----------



## strife261 (May 21, 2015)

Ps when i say macaroni like, i mean very small in diameter, but multiple tiny stools about the size of macaroni


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

This has also happened to me. And I believe it's very common with ibs. Sometimes I feel like I'm not done but nothing else will come out so hours later then I'll go again and it'll just be very small, thin, stools. So don't worry so much!


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,

To answer your question, yes, this is common with IBS-D sufferers. This most likely will happen if you drank too much fluid in a period of time, had any alcoholic beverages, and/or exercised. There really is no real answer to your question, as every IBS case is different, some have bouts throughout the day, and some only have it once or twice at certian times, like me.

Feel better,


----------



## shaheen30 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, everyone

I have just recently joined the ibsgroup, i do think it's a great way for people to discuss their experiences and symptoms as not many people like to talk about their bowel problems.

I am a 26 yrs old female, working as a science teacher in london, I have suffered from constipation since i was in secondary school and for me diet alone never helped, I would use lactulose which did work eventhough it gave me a very bloated stomach and in some situations i had to use senokot if all else failed.However, i never went to the gp to report this because i would usually be fine once i had a good clear out. However, from decemeber 2014 i was badly constipated, i ignored it first i was only passing out small stools, but i just thought i would get better. After 7 days i was unable to pass gas or stools, i had to get an enema done, use glycerin capsules through the back passage and take oral laxatives which was lactulose apparently i had a fecal impaction with hard stools all the way upto my rectum. Then from Jan 2015 i was unable to completely empty by bowels, it was such a strange feeling as i had no urge whatsoever to pass any stools eventhough i was eating, i was passing out pencil thin stools, i took a fibre supplement which made the situation worse i had trapped gas which i was unable to pass out. I went to see my gp twice in late Jan 2015 i was told to take movicol (miralax) which just made the stool soft but they were still very thin and would break apart to small pieces. I told my gp that it just seemed that i had something blocking my intestine, i couldn't feel any stool in my rectum as it wasn't reaching there, i was unable to pass gas, had a bloated stomach especially after eating, pressure in my rectum, naseous and began to lose weight quite fast, i lost 2kg in 2 weeks. So by march i started fainting at home, feeling dizzy. I was taken to A&E, my blood tests came back fine, the digital rectal exam was ok, the doctor did not find any lumps and no stool, they first thought i was pregnant, i told them i wasn't and that my symptoms have been worsening since Dec. They only kept me in the hospital because when they did an abdominal X-ray they clearly saw fecal loading of my right colon and excessive gas on my left side all the way till the rectum. The doctor showed me the x-ray and said that for some reason there is something going on your left side which is preventing the stool to move down into the rectum thats why it's building up in the right side. I was in hospital for 8 days, i had a sigmoidscopy and a full colonoscopy both which came back as normal, my biopsies of the small and large intestine were fine, i had an endoscopy for the gullet and stomach and a transvaginal ultrasound scan to check my ovaries and bladder, there were no cysts or any blockage or inflammation. So i was discharged back to my gp and told that i have ibs. However, even now i daily suffer from thin stools and incomplete bowel emptying and just been told to take movicol.

Sorry for the long post, but it's so frustrating that ok i may have ibs but i am not having flare ups i am suffering from symptoms daily and my doctor has just said that well atleast we know there is no obstruction in your intestine so if you keep getting thin stools then its fine, if your symptoms change where you haven't passed out any stools for 3 days or more, or you have ongoing diarrhoea, swelling of the abdomen or blood from the back passage then i will refer you again to the colorectal clinic.

So the overall story is i been told to keep an eye on my symptoms and modify my diet, but the thing is that regardless of what i eat i still have pencil thin stools, trapped gas every single day

i just would like to ask if any of you guys have symptoms which you suffer from on a regular basis?

if taking movicol which is an osmotic laxative does give you thin stools? it is an osmotic laxative i take 1 sachet before i go to bed every day

do you think it could be something else going on?

Thank you for your support & suggestions

from Shaheen


----------

